# Fattie Recipes



## Paymaster

Put your fattie recipes here. Add pics if you have them.

Regular Cheese Fattie

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=569694


----------



## serving1Lord

Here is my pizza fattie.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=557061&highlight=fatties

Shrimp and crab meat fattie.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=522199&highlight=fatty

Apple and cheese
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=508140&highlight=fatty


----------



## NCHillbilly

After making a bunch of them and experimenting with different stuff, my favorite type is the first recipe I tried-plain ol' jalapenos and sharp cheddar. Good with breakfast sausage, deer sausage, Italian sausage, or shucked-out bratwurst.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=544948&highlight=fattie


----------



## shakey gizzard

Spinach, mushroom and pepperjack turtle with smoked sausage legs and a regular fatty with onions peppers and creme cheese!


----------



## jigman29

Looks pretty good.


----------



## blondiega1

Dang......what's a girl gotta do to get invited over for dinner????


----------



## BFR300

*1st time fatties*

Got on the fatty bandwagon Sunday and made 2.  Went with serving1lord's post dated 12-20 and did a similar Granny Smith apple and cheddar wrapped with maple bacon. Added some toasted sesame seeds to the inside of the bacon basket weave.Turned out good.  Also did a Southwestern inspired fatty with a stuffing of black beans,corn,and rice. Flavored it up with SW spices.  It was a bit hot for some of the folks but overall it was very good. 
Served 'em up with a South African Shiraz. 
For laughs check out my post on the Spot and Stalk Feral Hogs section where I got the ingredients for the sausage.


----------



## bobljr

My favorite Is a breakfast fattie,
 Normal roll of sausage but for the stuffing lay in a few blueberry pancakes top w/ some scrambled eggs and some sharp cheddar cheese. Drizzle w/ a lil syrup ( i use cane syrup) and roll as usual.
 do the bacon weave and brush on a lil more syrup before smoking .


----------



## jigman29

Here's one of mine.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=617485


----------



## drumbum77

I have tried a few different things in mine, but I always go back to....

Cream cheese 
Cheddar cheese
Bell Pepper 
Onion


----------



## jwillban

Can these be cooked in the oven? If so, what temp and how long?


----------



## Paymaster

jwillban said:


> Can these be cooked in the oven? If so, what temp and how long?



Yep. But the smokey flavor will be some what less unless you use a really smokey bacon wrap. Cook at 250* until the internal temp is at least 165*. Usually take 2 hours on my smoker.


----------



## jwillban

Thanks, I've been wanting to try one of these for a long time now. I'm thinking of trying NCHillbilly's cheddar, jalapeno and sausage recipe. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## jksilverado

*First try at a Fattie*

I had my first try at a fattie today... I made some mistakes but will definitely learn from them on the next one. 1lb deer sausage, cream cheese, 4 cheese mexican blend, and a can of mild Rotel.


----------



## Howard Roark

Smoked a wild hog ham, boston butt and fattie today.  The verdict was everyone liked the fattie better than anything else.


----------



## Browning Slayer

I tried one of Paymasters "Super Christmas Fatties".. Layered it in Creme Cheese, Cheddar Cheese, Onions & Jalapenos...


----------



## Paymaster

Home run right there!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grand Slam!


----------



## BrowningFan

Paymaster said:


> Put your fattie recipes here. Add pics if you have them.
> 
> Regular Cheese Fattie
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=569694



I'm going to try my first one for the Super Bowl so I want to time it right.... at 250 to 275 about how long does it take to get internal temp to 175? Thanks


----------



## blood on the ground

dang it!! cant get pics to load from my phone.......i smoke me a Italian sausage fattie saturday night....good stuff!!!


----------



## Paymaster

blood on the ground said:


> dang it!! cant get pics to load from my phone.......i smoke me a Italian sausage fattie saturday night....good stuff!!!



Keep tryin. I would love to see it. Sounds good though.


----------



## irishredneck

What?! Why have I never heard of Fatties until now?? I'm going to try one this weekend but I think I'll dip it in beer batter and deep fry it too


----------



## Bitteroot

Works for me!


----------



## hunter rich

Here is one i found...haven't tried it but it looks frecan awesome!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128723/boykjos-rolled-steak-and-shrimp-creole-fattie-throwdown


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

My first fattie.  I am now hooked! These are delicious. 
Thanks Paymaster for the lessons


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=726228


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=730073


----------



## Buck Nasty

Hi, I am Chris, and I am a Fattiholic:

Breakfast Fattie
Sausage
Bacon
Cheese
Bell Pepper
Onion
Eggs
1 roll of crescent rolls

-Prep Fattie as normal
-In frying pan, make one omlette with Egg, Cheese, Dice Bell Pepper, and Diced Onion
-Put omlette onto center of prepped fattie
-Roll fattie
-Smoke at 225-250 until internal temp hits 165
-Remove from Akorn Kamado King Kooker and raise grill temp to 425(or whatever temp the crescent rolls recommend)
-Wrap smoked fattie with crescent roll dough
-Place wrapped fattie onto pizza stone within the Akorn Kamado King Kooker
-Cook until dough is cooked...I think around 15 mins +/-
-Let cool for a few mins
-Slice, share, eat, smile, and eat some more.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=734340


----------



## Paymaster

Buck Nasty said:


> Hi, I am Chris, and I am a Fattiholic:
> 
> Breakfast Fattie
> Sausage
> Bacon
> Cheese
> Bell Pepper
> Onion
> Eggs
> 1 roll of crescent rolls
> 
> -Prep Fattie as normal
> -In frying pan, make one omlette with Egg, Cheese, Dice Bell Pepper, and Diced Onion
> -Put omlette onto center of prepped fattie
> -Roll fattie
> -Smoke at 225-250 until internal temp hits 165
> -Remove from Akorn Kamado King Kooker and raise grill temp to 425(or whatever temp the crescent rolls recommend)
> -Wrap smoked fattie with crescent roll dough
> -Place wrapped fattie onto pizza stone within the Akorn Kamado King Kooker
> -Cook until dough is cooked...I think around 15 mins +/-
> -Let cool for a few mins
> -Slice, share, eat, smile, and eat some more.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=734340



Good stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eleuthros1

Bout to smoke my first fattie. Just doing the original sausage/sharp cheddar/bacon. Pix to follow!


----------



## MAC2

A little somethin' different!

Jimmy Dean sausage
cream cheese
fresh spinach
Colby jack
Italian marinated artichokes
Italian marinated mushrooms 

On the smoker now! I have high hopes!

Sorry no prep pix, I'll get some finished product pix up in about an hour!


----------



## MAC2

It is FINISHED!


----------



## eleuthros1

dang bro, that looks GOOOOOD!!!!!


----------



## MAC2

Trying a sea food fatty!
Jimmy Dean
Spinach 
Shrimp
Crab
Provolone
A little Cajun seasoning





















Finish pix to come!


----------



## MAC2

Added wild honey on top for the last 10 minutes on the smoker! AWESOME!!!


----------



## eleuthros1

Ummmm, dang!


----------



## Paymaster

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!! Looking goooooooood!


----------



## Scott G

Trying my first in the morning! Super pumped!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=785898

Will update with pics tomorrow


----------



## MAC2

Trying something new by request from my 11 year old daughter. 

Bacon weave
Medium spicy deer sausage
Colby/jack cheese
Rotisserie chicken
Drizzle of sweet bbq sauce
More cheese

In the smoker now. Pics to come.


----------



## MAC2

Awesome!


----------



## eleuthros1

Dang...I need to try these again. I messed up my first try at these by using a plate setter in my BGE. With direct heat it would be more crispy on the outside. 

Good work!!


----------



## JohnK

"Wine is necessary for a man so that he may have a good opinion of himself, undisturbed by the facts."

that's a good one


----------

